# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Cockatiel!!

## Sofo Kapis

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Έχω ένα ζευγάρι Kokatil εδώ και 5,5 μήνες και είναι 11,5 μηνών περίπου. Αυτά τα βλέπω καιρό από τότε που τα πήρα τριβόντουσαν,καθαρίζονταν.  Αργότερα τους έβαλα φωλιά στην οποία μπένανε συνέχεια αλλά για πολλή μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες το αρσενικό κάνει έναν περίεργο σχηματισμό με τα φτερά του και κάνει έναν δυνατό ήχο.Αλλά και το θηλυκό το κάνει αυτό :sad: . Όμως το αρσενικό προσπαθεί να ανέβει πάνω στο θηλυκό μετά από λίγη προσπάθεια αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνει τελικά. Μέχρι τώρα κανένα αποτέλεσμα στο θέμα της αναπαραγωγής παρόλο που τους έχω βάλει και βιταμίνη για το πύρωμα εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες.  :sad: 


Αυτά πότε θα μου ζευγαρώσουν ;  

Τι πρέπει να κάνω τώρα;  

Βοηθήστε pleaze!!!

----------


## akoylini

Σοφοκλη τα κοκατιλ σου κανονικα ειναι μικρα προς ζευγαρωμα οσο αναφορα την συμπεριφορα του αρσενικου σαν πατερας.σχετικα με την προσπαθεια του αρσενικου να ανεβει αλλα να μην τα καταφερνει ειναι 90% τα νυχια του που θα θελουν κοψιμο.επισης μην αγχωνεσε,δωσε χρονο στα πουλακια κ το μεγαλυτερο μυστικο στην αναπαραγωγη περα της προετοιμασιας με βιταμινες,καλη διατροφη,ειναι να τα βαλεις σε ησυχο μερος κ να μην τα ενοχλεις.

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Άκη, 

Αυτά  κατά τι ηλικία  θα αναπαραχθούν. Α... τώρα δηλαδή πρέπει να του κόψω του αρσενικού και τι διατροφή ( τι να περιλαμβάνει)? Να τους βγάλω την φωλιά? Nα σου πω μπορείς να μου στείλεις φωτογραφίες για τον διαχωρισμό του φίλου των κοινών kokatil γιατί έχω κάπιες μικρές αμφιβολίες

----------


## vicky_ath

Διάβασε το άρθρο που σου δίνω παρακάτω Σοφοκλή! Υποθέτω πως κοινά κοκατίλ εννοείς τα φυσικού χρωματισμού, Normal Grey δηλαδή ε?

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

Να αφαιρέσεις τη φωλιά και να δίνεις μόνο το μείγμα σπόρων, φρούτα και λαχανικά, αυγό μία φορά την εβδομάδα ή και πιο σπάνια!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ναι τον φυσικο χρωματισμό ενοώ. Το ξέρω αυτο το sait δηλαδή  όταν γίνουν 18 μηνών θα μου ζευγαρώσουν  σίγουρα  ???

Και τέλος πότε να τους ξαναβάλω την φωλιά?   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν είναι site αυτο που σου έδωσα... είναι ένα άρθρο που έχουμε εδώ στο φόρουμ και μέσα στις πολλές πληροφορίες για τα Cockatiel αναφέρει και για τον διαχωρισμό φύλου!, που είναι πανεύκολος στα Normal Grey!

Μπορεί και πριν τους 18 μήνες να σου ζευγαρώσουν αν τους προσφέρεις κατάλληλες συνθήκες, αλλά καλό είναι να το αποφύγεις μέχρι να είναι έτοιμα τα πουλάκια!
Φωλιά θα ξαναβάλεις όταν θελήσεις να σου κάνουν μωράκια!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ΟΚ!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Εγώ θα τους βγάλω την φωλιά για έναν μήνα και εκεί το καλοκαίρι θα τους την βάλω ξανά για να μου κάνουν αυγα!!! :: 

τι λές?


Το θέμα με το φίλο είναι πως το θηλυκό εχεί λίγο παρδαλή ουρά και μετά τον Μάρτιο το πρόσωπο της κιτρίνισε και τα μάγουλά της κοκκίνισαν λιγο παραπάνω.

----------


## vicky_ath

Το καλοκαίρι με τη θερμοκρασία να χτυπάει κόκκινο και ελάχιστη εως καθόλου υγρασία είναι πιο πιθανό να αποκτήσεις τηγανητά αυγά παρά κοκατιλομωρά.........

----------


## akoylini

μην βιαζεσε λεμε,ασε την αναπαραγωγη για τωρα,αν ομως επιμενεις,τοτε.
1)σου ειπα να κοψεις τα νυχια του αρσενικου
2)τα βαζεις μεσα στο σπιτι
3)παιρνεις υγραντηρα κ υγρομετρο οπου η υγρασια στο δωματιο πρεπει να ειναι 50-65 βαθμους
4)βαζεις φως για να μεγαλωσεις την διαρκεια της ημερας
5)ξεκινας διατροφη,αυγο,πολυβιταμινε  ς omni vit k ferty vit,φρουτα,λαχανικα
6)δεν εχει 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*αααα ΚΑΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ Κ ΘΥΛΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΥΠΟΝΟΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 2 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ*

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok και σε ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ 

θα τα κάνω κατά γράμα αυτά μου είπες για να έχω σύντομα αυγά!!!! ::  ::  
σωστά δεν λέω?πως αν ακολουθισω αυτά που μου είπες θα μου κάνουν αβγά σύντομα (2,3,4) μήνες ???

Καλό σας βράδυ!!! Παιδιά!!

----------


## mitsman

Ναι... αν ακολουθησεις αυτα που σου ειπε ο Ακης σε 4-5 μηνες θα εχεις σιγουρα αυγα!!!!!! απλα πρεπει να αφησεις να περασει το καλοκαιρι! απο σεπτεμβρη ξεκινας!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Αχχ τέλεια άρα να ξεκινήσω προετοιμασίες?

----------


## akoylini

ενα λαθος διακρινω,αγωνιας και να ξερεις αυτο το μεταφερεις κ στα πουλια.βγαλε την φωλια αν εχεις,ξεχνα πως εχεις ζευγαρι,κανε διακοπες κ πολλα μπανια το καλοκαιρι κ μετα κανε οτι σου ειπα.
εδω σε αλλους γεννησανε κ ο βλαμενος ο αρσενικος εφαγε τα αυγα,ακομα κλαιμε γιατι θα περναμε ασπρα κοκατιλ................

 :Scared0016:

----------


## Sofo Kapis

γιατί τον Σεπτεμβρι θα έχω σίγουρα γενιτούρια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## akoylini

εγω λεω να ξεκινησεις τον Σεπτεμβριο προετοιμασια,τον Αυγουστο θαχεις πτερροροια.

----------


## Sofo Kapis

αααα άρα να τους βγάλω την φωλία και να τους την ξαναβάλω τον Σεπτέμβριο και να τους έχω ξεκινήσει ήδη απο τώρα την διατροφή για να μου γενήσουν τον Σεπτέμβριο περίπου?

Τι είναι πτερροροια?

----------


## akoylini

Να βγαλεις την φωλια,τον Σεπτεμβριο να αρχισεις προετοιμασια για να παρεις γεννα Οκτωβριο-Νοεμβριο.τον Αυγουστο τα πουλακια θα περασουν οτι χειροτερο κ λεγετε πτεροροια πραγμα που πρεπει να διαβασεις καλα τι εστι κ που δεν πρεπει με τιποτα να προσπερασεις

οταν αλλαζουν φτερα τα πουλια,τα κοκατιλ μαλιστα αλλαζουν 2 φορες τον χρονο!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

????????

αααα...
υπαρχει καποιος κυνδινος?

για την πτερρορια
????

----------


## akoylini

οκ το καναμε chat box!!!!!!!

τεραστιος κυνδινος
κανε μια αναζητηση με την λεξουλα πτεροροια εδω στο φορουμ κ θα διαβαζεις ωρες

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ααα και οταν ενοεις προετοιμασεια ενοεισ να τους ξεκινησω διατροφη και να τους βαλω την φωλια?

----------


## akoylini

τον Σεπτεμβριο.....

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok θα τα ξεκινήσω τον Σεπτέμβριο  για να έχω σίγουρη γέννα τον Σεπτέμβριο. έτσι δεν είναι??????

----------


## mitsman

ετσι ετσι ετσι!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

sorry τον Οκτώμβριο- Νοεμβριο????????????????????????????????

 Μπορείτε να μου πείτε 2 λόγια για την πτερόροια ?

----------


## mitsman

*Πτερόρροια*

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Να πω κάτι και τέλος σε αυτό το θέμα αν κάνω αυτά που μου είπες  Άκη τον Σεπτέμβριο τον Οκτώμβριο-Νοέμβριο  θα έχω σίγουρα αυγά ? 

Τα νύχια των παπαγάλων με τη κόβονται ?

----------


## mitsman

Σοφοκλη εχεις κανει την ιδια ερωτηση 7-8 φορες... χα χα χα χα χα χα


Σιγουροι δεν ειμαστε ουτε για τον εαυτο μας.... αλλα αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι αυτο που σου λεμε και ετσι αυξάνεις τις πιθανότητες!!!

κοψιμο νυχιων με νυχοκοπτη 2 χιλιοστα μετα τα αιμοφορα αγγεια που θα τα βλεπεις οταν βαζεις στο φως το πουλακι....   




κατι μου λεει οτι θα βρεξει!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

δίκιο έχεις

Αλλά τώρα ξαναέγινε normal ο καιρός

φτίαχνει κανείς από εσάς σπιτικές αυγοτρόφες ή βρασμένα λαχανικά στα κοκατιλ του?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι εγω αυγοτροφη!!!!! βρασμενα λαχανικα οχι... ωμα τα δινουμε και καλα πλυμενα και στεγνωμενα!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Τα κοκατιλ μου ζευγάροσαν !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Icon Biggrin:  Πριν λίγο για 1 φορά!!!! Τι κάνω τώρα στο θέμα τροφής?? Αυτά πόσες φορές ακόμα θα ζευγαρόσουν ???

----------


## mitsman

οοουυυυυυυυυυυυυ,............. πολλες!!!!

Αν θες να ζευγαρωσουν πρεπει να βαζεις αυγο ή αυγοτροφη καθε μερα.... καθε μερα ομως! να τους εχεις σουπιοκοκκαλο και αν ειναι δυνατον και μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok τους εχω βάλει απ'όλα αυτά που μου λες!!! Αυτά μέσα σε 1 ημέρα μπορούν να ζευγαρόσουν πάνω απο 2 φορές για 1 μέρα ?????ΑΑΑ.. και κάτι τελευταίο αυτά αφου ζευγαώσουν για  κανα 2 εβδομάδες μετά απο πόσο καιρό θα υπάρχουν αβγα στην φωλία ??

----------


## mitsman

μπορει αυριο να δεις αυγα μπορει και σε 20 μερες... ειναι αναλογως τα πουλια και το ποσο ετοιμα ειναι!!!!!

μπορει να ζευγαρώνουν και 4 και 5 φορες την ημερα!

----------


## μαρια ν

παιδια το θεμα γιατι ειναι στα καναρινια?

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο ρε Μαρακι... σε ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση... το μετεφερα!!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Το αρσενικό είναι 1 χρονών και το θηλυκό 2 χρονών. Είναι έτοιμα ?? αα ξανα ζευγαρώρασανε  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Και κάτι άλλο το ηλυκό μετά το ζευγάρομα έχει τσακίσει όλα τα κεχρί και μια τροφή για μεγάλους παπαγάλους ι σημαίνει αυτό??

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Προχθές μου έκαναν το 1 αυγό :Jumping0045: . 

Έχω ένα θέμα όμως την φωλιά τους την έχω βάλει μέσα στο κλουβί και αφού σπάσει το αυγό και περάσουν 15 μέρες πώς θα πιάσω τα μωράκια χωρίς να τρομοκρατήσω το θηλυκό και να αφήσει τα αυγά του???

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Σοφοκλη, υπαρχει ιδιαιτερος λογος που θελεις να βγαλεις τον νεοσσο απο την φωλια του στις 15 ημερες? αποψη μου ειναι να μην τους πειραζουμε εκτος και εαν υπαρχει η αναγκη να δωσουμε ενα χερι βοηθειας στο ταισμα και μονο τοτε. πρεπει  αφηνουμε τον κυκλο να ολοκληρωθει και εγω εχω 5 lovebirds νεοσσους και ανυπομονω να τα πιασω στα χερια μου αλλα πρεπει να κανω υπομονη!! εαν η μανα ανχωθει θα τα παρατησει τα μικρα της.

----------


## olga

Μπράβο! Άντε με το καλό να βγει πουλάκι. Λογικά θα σου κάνουν και άλλα αυγά (1 κάθε 2 μέρες).

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Σας ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ και τους 2 ναι υπάρχει ένας λόγος θέλω να τα ταίσω με συριγκα για να τα εκπαιδευσω

 γίνετε αυτό ???/

----------


## olga

Πιστεύω πως καλό θα ήταν να τα πάρεις από τη φώλια μετά τον 1 μήνα, έτσι θα έχουν βγει όλα τα πουλάκια από τα αυγά και επίσης δεν θα επηρεάσεις και την μαμά. 
  Έχω βρει ένα άρθρο το οποίο μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Περιγράφει και τα στάδια ανάπτυξης των πουλιών, καθώς και πως πρέπει να γίνεται το τάισμα στο χέρι. *Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## COMASCO

αντε με το καλο να κανουν και αλλα αυγα και να βγουνε πουλακια...καλο ειναι να τα αφησεις για την ωρα...υπομονη...και ολα θα γινουν

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Προς το παρόν έχω ένα ζευγάρι κοκατιλ και μου έχουν κάνει 3 αυγά :Jumping0045:  

Αυτά απο την στιγμή που θα σπάσουν τα αυγά σε πόσο καιρό θα μπορώ να τα ταίσω με σύριγκα ????? Αφού ταϊσω θα ξανά χρειαστεί να  τα βάλω στην φωλιά η μπορώ να τα κρατήσω εκτός κλουβιού και να τα ταίσω την κατάληλη ώρα η οποία ειναι ......??

----------


## Athina

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! 
Handfeeding

----------


## orion

καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Sofo Kapis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

Αθηνά το έχω διαβάσει αυτό το άρθρο απλός θέλω να ξέρω αφού ταϊσω θα ξανά χρειαστεί να τα βάλω στην φωλιά η μπορώ να τα κρατήσω εκτός κλουβιού και να τα ταίσω την κατάληλη ώρα κάθε μέρα δηλαδή 1-4 ημερών        ταΐζουμε κάθε 2 ώρες*1-2 ml5-7 ημερών        κάθε 3 ώρες*2-3 ml
8-14 ημερών        7:00, 11:00, 15:00, 19:00,23:004-6 ml
15-24 ημερών        7:00, 12:00, 17:00, 23:00          7-10 ml
25-34 ημερών        7:00, 17:00, 23:0011-15 ml
35-44 ημερών        7:00, 19:0011-15 ml
45 ημερών         19:0011-15 ml  τι να κάνω με το παραπάνω θέμα??

----------


## mitsman

Παρτα 20 μερων απο την φωλια και μην τα ξαναβαλεις μεσα αν σε δυσκολευει λογω της εσωτερικης φωλιας αυτη η διαδικασια.....οχι πιο νωρις ομως!

----------


## kaveiros

Αν θέλεις να κάνεις τάϊσμα στο χέρι μόνο να ημερέψουν, μπορείς να κάνεις κατι πιο απλό. Να τα βγάζεις που και που απ τη φωλιά να συνηθίζουν το χέρι σου, λίγα χάδια κτλ και θα γίνουν μια χαρά ήμερα και φιλικά μαζί σου. Ο καλύτερος και πιο ασφαλής τρόπος για να μεγαλώσουν σωστά είναι να ταϊστουν απ τους γονείς.

----------


## Panosfx

Φιλε να τα χαιρεσαι!Δεν ξερεις ποσο σε ζηλευω...Φτου φτου να σου ειναι υγιεστατα!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

4 αυγό  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   ::

----------


## Panosfx

Αγωνια....

----------


## Sofo Kapis

οπως τα λές πόσα περίπου ακόμα θα κάνει???

----------


## mitsman

Αλλο 1 αντε 2 επειδη εισαι καλο παιδι!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Sofo Kapis

γιατί δεν πρέπει νωρίτερα από 20 ημερών
??????

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι ειναι ευαισθητα και οσο πιο αργα μπορεις να τα παρεις απο την μανα και να δεχτουν την συριγγα τοσο το καλυτερο.... απο 15-25 μερων τα περνουμε......

για εμενα παντως το καλυτερο ειναι να μην τα παρουμε μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok αρα θα τα πάρω 16 ημερών περίπου  απο την μαμα τους :: 
αλλα θέλω να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι τελευταίο πόσα περίπου απο τα αυγά θα σπάσουν??

----------


## mitsman

αναλογως ποσο τα φροντιζες τα πουλάκια σου......

καθόλου????  κανενα αυγο
πολυ λιγο????  ενα αυγο
λιγο????  δυο αυγα
πολυ???? 3 αυγα
παρα πολυ???? 4 αυγα
τελεια???   ΟΛΑ τα αυγα!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

τι εννοείς πόσο τα φροντίζω ??

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο καλο φαγητο τους έβαζες, ποσα φρουτα και λαχανικα τους έβαζες, ποσο αυγο και καθε ποτε, τι πολυβιταμινες εβαλες στο νερο τους, αν περιμενες την σωστη ηλικια για να το κανεις, αν τους ειχες καθαρο νερο, σωστη φωλια, σωστο κλουβι
και πολλα αλλα τετοια!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

να σου πω γενικά την διατροφή τους τούς έχω κεχρί , τους έχω αναμίξει μέσα στην τροφή που είναι της Verse Laga  αυγοτροφή κοκκινη και κιτρινη και μια πολύ δυνατή αυγοτροφη με αυγόψομο και άλλα  που την δυναμόνει την θυληκιά και την βοηθά να ταίζει την τους νεοσσόυς, απο την έχει κάνει το 1 αυγό της έχω ξεκινήσει να της βάζω ένα συμπλήρομα βιταμινών  για καλλωπιστικά πτηνά που ενδείνεται για την πρόλυψη ή την θεράπεία ανεπάρκειας   A , D3 ,E. Χορηγείται ιδιαίτερα για διαταραχές της αναπαραγωγής στειρότητα αρσενικού ή θηλυκού , μειωμένη σεξουαλική διαθεση ,εκφύληση σπερματοζωαρίων. Επίσης , ενδείκνείεται για την αύξηση της ωοτοκίας και της γονιμότητας και σε περιπτώσεις μυϊκής δυστροφίας των εμβρίων. Γενικά χορηγήτεγια την προετημασία των γεννητικών πρίν και μετα την περιοδο συσευξης  είναι καλή αυτη η διατροφή για να μου κάνουν αβγά???

----------


## mitsman

Αν την κανεις καιρο τωρα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

την τροφή και βιταμίνη απο τότε που τα πήρα και την πολυβηταμίνη απο τοτε που έκανε το 1 αυγό. τι θα γίνει τώρα με τα αυγά θα σπάσει κανένα....?? :Jumping0044:

----------


## mitsman

θα δουμε.... σε 16 μερες θα ξερουμε στα σιγουρα!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ok  αλλά γενικά τα προσέχει πάρα πολύ και αυτή και ο πατέρας και όταν πλησιάζω στην φωλιά μου ορμάει....¨/

----------


## akoylini

> αυγοτροφή κοκκινη και κιτρινη


τι εννοεις με αυτο?
μη μου πεις αυτα τα σακουλακια που εχουν δηθεν κοκκινη αυγοτροφη κ δηθεν κιτρινη αυγοτροφη ε??????????

----------


## mitsman

εεεε ναι, τιο αλλο????? ξερεις κατι αλλο?

----------


## Sofo Kapis

εγω χήμα τα πέρνω

----------


## Sofo Kapis

και αυγοτροφή με αυγόψομο τησ verse laga

----------


## akoylini

Δημητρη κ εσυ δινεις τετοια αυγοτροφη?(κοκκινη-κιτρινη),γνωριζετε τι ειναι αυτο που δινετε????

----------


## Sofo Kapis

τι είναι ?

----------


## akoylini

Αυτά τα σκευάσματα είναι μπισκότα με γλυκόζες, χρώματα, αρωματικές ύλες,λύπη και κάποια συντηρητικά.Είναι η μόνιμη διατροφική κατάρα, για το συκώτι των πουλιών και όχι μόνο.

----------


## mitsman

> Δημητρη κ εσυ δινεις τετοια αυγοτροφη?(κοκκινη-κιτρινη),γνωριζετε τι ειναι αυτο που δινετε????



Πλακα μου κανεις????? λες να δινω στα πουλια μου τετοια πραγματα??????? χαχααχααααα

----------


## akoylini

εισαι ερωτευμενος τελικα μικρε!!!!!!!!ο Σοφοκλης λεει τι δινει στα πουλια επαε
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post468193

και εμεις φωναζαμε 'γιουχου!!!!!!'
κοκκινες-κιτρινες-πρασινες-πρασινοκοκκινοκιτρινες αυγοτροφες παιδια μακρια.
(ο φοβης θα σου στειλω βιντεο να δεις τι κανει Δημητρη....)

----------


## Sofo Kapis

να τους την κόψω δηλαδή την αυγοτρόφη
?????

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Σοφοκλη ειναι καλυτερα του εμποριου οι αυγοτροφες να αποφευγονται!! και ειδικα απο την στιγμη που ειμαστε μελοι σε ενα υπεροχο φορουμ σαν αυτο με εκατομμυρια διατροφικες συμβουλες για τους μικρους μας φιλους. διαβασε αυτα τα αρθρα εχουν οτι χρειαζεσαι! *ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους και  Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*

----------


## akoylini

> να τους την κόψω δηλαδή την αυγοτρόφη
> ?????


να παρεις αυγοτροφη versele laga και τα σακουλακια με τις πολυχρωμες αυγοτροφες απλα δεν ειναι αυγοτροφες,σου ειπα τι ακριβως ειναι.

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ναι αυγοτροφή τος περρίσσότερες φορες πέρνω τησ verse laga

----------


## akoylini

σχετικα με ολες τις συνταγες αυγοτροφης που μας εχει δωσει ο Δημητρης κ φυσικα ολες ειναι τουρμπο.αφορα πουλια τα οποια εχουμε στην κατοχη μας ενα Α αριθμο πουλιων.τι θελω να πω μιας κ εμενα τα κοκατιλ μου δεν τρωνε κ πολυ αυγοτροφη,πως θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις μια αυγοτροφη μειωνοντας τις δοσολογιες ουτως ωστε κ να μην την πεταξεις κ να μπορεσουν τα πουλακια να εχουν φρεσκια αυγοτροφη

----------


## mitsman

καταψηξη και βγαζεις οσο θες!!!!!! εγω ετσι κανω!

----------


## COMASCO

συμφωνω με τον δημητρη και εγω που εκανα δυο φορες αυγοτροφη στην καταψυξη εβαλα και οταν ηθελα εβγαζα!!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## Sofo Kapis

να ρωτήσω κάτι τα μωρά κοκατιλ απο πια ηλικεία τα πάρνουμε απο την φωλιά?

----------


## Sofo Kapis

???????

----------


## mitsman

Δεν τα παιρνουμε!!!

----------


## akoylini

τα ταιζεις αραια κ που να σε μαθουν εσενα κ γενικα την ανθρωπινη παρουσια κ τιποτε παραπανω,επισης αν σου γεννησουν στην ιδια φωλια τοτε καλο ειναι να τα παρεις τα μικρα..........για ποιον βαραει η καμπανα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

σκόνη για νεοσούς 500 γραμμάρια για 4 νεσσούς 20 ημερών ο ένας,18 ο άλλος 16 ο άλλος και 14 ο άλλος φτάνει μέχρι να γίνουν 2 μηνών αν τους ταίζω 5 φορές την μέρα???

----------


## mitsman

ουτε καν!!!!! θες 1 kg

----------


## Sofo Kapis

ααα....

----------


## Sofo Kapis

οχι 2 kg σκόνη για νεοσσούς ?? Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο επειδή όταν τα μωρά θα είναι γυρο 20 ημερών και λιγότερο θα χρειαστεί να πάω στον Βόλο για 10 μέρες θα μπορέσω να τα μετάφερω και να τα ξαναγυρισω...... θα ψοφίσουν ???

----------


## Sofo Kapis

??????????????????????????????

----------


## mitsman

για πες, τι εχουμε???

----------


## Sofo Kapis

τιποτα ακόμα σήμερα είδα μια ρογμή στο αυγό τι σημαίνει αυτό??

----------


## mitsman

Οτι ειναι αβατευτο μαλλον και το εσπασε η θηλυκια!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

μα σήμερα ήταν η μέρα που θα έσπαγε το 1 αυγό  :Frown: 

και συνεχίζει να τα κλωσσάει όλα  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! να βγαλεις μικρουλια  ::  ::

----------


## Sofo Kapis

δεν έσπασε ακομα γιια την ακριβεια δεν το έχω δει  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## COMASCO

υπομονη και επιμονη!!!!καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Sofo Kapis

αρα δηλαδή αυτο το αυγο εχει πουλάκι λογικα μέσα και προσπαθεί να βγεί??

----------


## mitsman

ποσες μερες εχει που γεννηθηκε το πρωτο αυγο να σου πω!

----------


## olga

Μακάρι να έχει και να βγεί! Ακούς το πουλάκι απο μέσα να φωνάζει?

----------


## Sofo Kapis

20 μερες εχουν περάσει, οχι δεν ακουω

----------


## mitsman

αν ειναι 20 μερες μπορει να ειναι και αυτο!!!!! θα δουμε αυριο!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

παιδια δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτα ακόμα κανένα αυγό δεν έχει σπάσει  ::  σήμερα ήταν η ημέρα να σπάσει και το δευτερο και πάλι τιποτα τα αυγα γεννήθηκαν το πρωτο αυγό γεννήθηκε στις 15/5/12 το δευτερο στις 17/5/12 το τριτο στις 19/5/12 και το τεταρτο στις 21/5/12 το πρωτο αυγό επρεπε να σπάσει στις 4/6/12 το δευτερο στις 5/6/12 το τριτο στις 6/6/12 και το τέταρτο στις 7/6/12 προς το  παρόν δεν έχει σπάσει κανένα

----------


## Sofo Kapis

τι κάνω??

----------


## olga

έχεις κάνει ώοσκόπηση να δεις αν έχουν μέσα πουλάκια? Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## Sofo Kapis

όχι δεν έχω κάνει

----------


## Sofo Kapis

γίνεται να κάνω κάτι π.χ να τα πάρω εκκολαπτήριο ή να περιμένω μπασσ και ??

----------


## μαρια ν

περιμενε μην πειραξεις τα αυγα εμενα βγηκαν μετα απο 22 ημερες απο το πρωτο αυγο και κανε 
αν μπορεις μια ωοσκοπηση εαν αυριο δεν βγει κανα μικρο

----------


## Sofo Kapis

οκ τα αυγά απο 20 μερες μεχρι 25 μερες σπάνε??

----------


## olga

συνήθως απο 18 μέχρι 21 από τότε που ξεκινάνε να τα κλωσάνε όχι απο τώτε που τα γεννιούνται. Αλλά μπορεί να κάνουν και παραπάνω καμία φορά. Γι αυτό άστα ακόμα και αν μπορείς κάνε ωοσκόπηση για να δεις αν έχουν μέσα κάτι.

----------


## Sofo Kapis

δεν θα σπάσουν τα αυγά??

----------


## Sofo Kapis

αμα τα πίασω και πώς γίνεται η οωτοσκόπηση
για να μην κάνω καμία ζημία??
αλλα θα πρέπει να κατεβάσω την φωλία στον μπάτο του κλουβιου

----------


## lagreco69

*Ωοσκόπηση
**
Ωοσκόπηση - καθορισμός της ποιότητας των αυγών με την βοήθεια του φωτός..
**
 

Μπορείτε να κάνετε την Ωοσκόπηση στο 6-8ο βράδυ της επώασης. Κατά την πρώτη εξέταση του εμβρύου είναι συνήθως μικρό, αλλά φαίνεται πολύ έντονα το δίκτυο των αιμοφόρων αγγείων και οι χτύποι της καρδιάς. (νεκρά έμβρυα ειναι σταθερά και έρχονται πιο κοντά στο κέλυφος του αυγού).

Κανονικό αυγό φαίνεται ως εξής:
1) Το κέλυφος είναι ομοιογενής.
2) Ο θάλαμος του αέρα είναι μικρός και βρίσκεται στο φαρδύ μέρος του αυγού και όχι στο μυτερό μέρος του.
3) Ο κρόκος ειναι στο κέντρο ή λίγο πιο κοντά στο τέλος του αυγού/φαρδύ μέρος, to περίγραμμα του κρόκου δεν φαίνεται καθαρά και συνήθως θαμπό..
4) Όταν γυρίζετε το αυγό και ο κρόκος γυρνάει πολύ πολύ σιγά.
5) Δεν υπάρχουν ξένες ουσίες μέσα στο αυγό.

Κάποιες φορες το γονιμοποιημένο αυγό μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίσουμε από το μη γονιμοποιημένο με γυμνό μάτι.
Τα πρώτα φαίνονται πιο λαμπερά και δυνατά, ενώ τα μη γονιμοποιημένα μετά από μια εβδομάδα γίνονται λίγο πιο σκούρα (καμιά φορα λίγο διάφανα)...φαίνεται σαν να έχουν πολύ λεπτό κέλυφος.

Εδώ είναι γόνιμο αυγό καναρινιού 6 ημερών:


Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ένα δακτυλίδι
που έχουνε κάνει τα βακτήρια που έχουνε περάσει 
μέσα στο αυγό. Αρχίζει η μόλυνση. (αυγό 6 ημερών).


Σε περίπτωση που το έμβρυο έχει πεθάνει,
το αίμα δεν θα λάμψει και θα δείτε μόνο
μια σκοτεινή άμορφη μάζα.


Μη γονιμοποιημένο αυγό φαίνεται σχεδόν διάφανο.



Μερικοί άνθρωποι φοβούνται να κάνουν ωοσκόπηση επειδή φοβούνται ότι θα κρυώσουν τα αυγά. Όμως η πρακτική έχει δείξει ότι τα έμβρυα μέσα στα αυγά αντέχουν μέχρι και 2-3 ώρες χωρίς επώαση. Έτσι τα 2-5 λεπτά που θα χρεαστεί για να κάνετε ωοσκόπηση δεν θα τους κάνει κακό. 

Πρέπει να βιασθείτε μονο για να μη στεναχωριούνται οι γονείς που λείπουν τα αυγά από τη φωλιά τους. Και το άλλο πράγμα που πρέπει να φοβάστε είναι για να μη σπάσετε κατά λάθος το αυγό. Να μη σας πέσει και να μη το σφίγγετε. Άμα ένα αυγό θα ειναι έστω και πολύ λίγο ραγισμένο το έμβρυο θα πεθάνει.

Άμα τα αυγά είναι πολύ λερωμένα με κόπρανα μπορείτε να τα πλύνετε πολύ προσεκτικά με ένα βαμβάκι με απλό νερό. Ποτε μη ξύνετε και μη γρατζουνίζετε τα αυγά αν δεν φεύγει η βρωμιά. Με απαλό τρίψιμο με ένα βρεγμένο βαμβάκι σιγά σιγά θα φύγει.

Άμα στη φωλια βρήκατε άδεια/κούφια αυγά μη τα πετάξετε. 
Θα είναι χρήσιμα για τα νεογέννητα μωρά. Τα μικρά νεογέννητα πουλάκια συχνά βάζουν τα κεφαλάκια τους πάνω στα αυγά όταν κουράζονται να ζητάνε τροφή. Και το δεύτερο ίσος και πιο σημαντικό... Τα κούφια αυγά θα βοηθήσουν στα μικρά να μη τα πατάει πολύ η μάνα όταν τα ζεσταίνει. (Τα αυγά κρατάνε το βάρος της μαμάς/του μπαμπά και όχι νεογέννητα). Κάποιες φορες όταν η θηλύκια κάθεται πάνω στα αυγά και έχει ήδη και μερικά μωρά πιέζει με το βάρος της τα νεογέννητα. Στη συνεχεια τέτοια μωρά κάποιες φορες παρουσιάζουν το πρόβλημα splayed legs. Τα πόδια τους πετάγονται δεξιά-αριστερά και γίνονται ανάπηροι για όλοι τη ζωή τους. Άμα ανακαλύψετε ένα τέτοιο μωρό στη φωλια σας πρέπει να δέσετε τα ποδαράκια του μωρού κάτω από το σώμα του για λίγες μέρες.

Ακόμα αν και όλα τα αυγά στη φωλιά είναι κούφια θα ήτανε καλό να αφήσετε στους γονείς να ολοκληρώσουν την επώαση για να ικανοποιήσουν το ένστινκτο τους. 

Μην αφήνετε το ζευγάρι να κάνουν πάνω από 2 γέννες στη σειρά...και πάνω από 2 φορες το χρόνο. (έστω και γέννα με κούφια αυγά μετράει, επειδή για τη θηλύκια το πιο δύσκολο είναι η δημιουργία του κελύφους τον αυγών και επώαση τους).
*

----------


## Sofo Kapis

τα δικά μου αυγα όμως είναι 15 ημερών και πάνω  :Stick Out Tongue:    τα πέρνουμε μιας και καλής όλα τα αυγά απο την φωλιά?

----------


## lagreco69

Τι εννοεις τα παιρνουμε μια και καλη? τους εκανες ωοσκοπηση?

----------


## Sofo Kapis

σε λίγο αλλα έχω αγχος  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lagreco69

Αμα εχεις ανχος μην το κανεις!!! θελει προσεκτικες κινησεις!! βαλε καποιον αλλον να το κανει, η απλα περιμενε μερικες ημερες ακομα και αμα ειναι να σκασουν τα αυγα θα σκασουν!!  ::  ::

----------


## Sofo Kapis

έκανα αλλα όχι σε σκοτάδι όλα ΤΑ 2 υργο κιτρινο μεχρι την μέση (ενα είχε κάτυργο κιτρινο μεχρι την μέση και σαν φλέβα πάνω στο κέλιφος), (και ένα άλλο είχε κιτρινό υργο λιγο  πιο κάτω απο την μέση και έναν μαυρο κύκλο)  τί σημαίνει αυτο ?????
αααα....και κάτι άλλο μόνο απο όλα αυτα ήταν πιο βαρύ απο τα άλλα δεν δέν έχουν φλέβες μέσα σαν την φωτογρφία αλλα μην ξεχνάμεοτι είναι 15 ημερών και όλα τα αυγά ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΡΆΚΙ?? :Indifferent0014:  :Indifferent0014:  :Indifferent0014:

----------


## olga

ίσως επείδη είναι κοντά στην ημερομηνία που θα βγουν να μην μπορεις να δεις καθαρά μέσα στο αυγό γιατί το πουλί θα πρέπει να καταλαμβάνει μεγάλο μέρος μέσα στο αυγό. Το κίτρονο υγρό μπορεί να είναι ο κρόκος. Άμα έβαζες φωτογραφία ίσως να μπορούσα να σου πω περισσότερα. Την ωοσκόπηση καλύτερα να την κάνεις σε σκοτεινο δωμάτιο για να μπορείς να δεις περισσότερα.

----------


## lagreco69

Μην ανχωνεσαι υπαρχει παντα ελπιδα!!! αφησε τα μερικες ημερες και θα δεις!!

----------


## moutro

Σοφοκλή μου σου έυχομαι τα καλύτερα για τα αυγουλάκια σου, να σου βγάλουν υγιέστατα και πανέμορφα μωράκια... 

Επειδή τώρα διαβασα ολο το θεμα σου, κατάλαβα οτι έχεις πολύ αγχος και λογικο ειναι, και γω θα ειχα στη θεση σου γιατί είμαι αρχάρια, δεν εχω ξανακανει αναπαραγωγη και θα ετρεμε το φυλλοκάρδι μου να πανε ολα καλα. Αν εχω καταλάβει καλα και συ καινουριος εισαι στην αναπαραγωγη. Θα σου προτεινα λοιπον να μην ταΐσεις τα μωρα με κρέμα οταν με το καλο βγουν... Είναι κάτι που απαιτεί πολύ εμπειρία, απολυτο έλεγχο και ψυχραιμια και φυσικα καποιον να σου δειξει ακριβως πως γίνεται. 

Τα παιδιά που το κανουν εδω εχουν μαθει απ'έξω διαδικασιες, miligram, γραμμαρια, θερμοκρασιες, ώρες τα πάντα, κάτι που το θεωρω άθλο. Σχεδον όλοι ομως θα σου πουν οτι ειχαν δάσκαλο, ότι διαβασαν πολύ και μερικοί ίσως είχαν και απώλειες οταν το έκαναν χωρις πείρα. Νομίζω με το να περνάς λίγο χρόνο με τα μικρά μετα τις 30 μερες θα πετύχεις το σκοπο σου μια χαρα. 

Εγώ πήρα άγριο τελειως πουλάκι 2 μηνων, εχουμε πολύ ομορφη σχεση και ακομα μαθαινουμε πραγματα και προχωράμε έτσι... Και δεν το τάισε ουτε το άγγιξε πριν κανεις περα απο τη μανουλα του... 

Σκέψου το  :winky:  Και πάλι καλη τυχη με τα αυγουλάκια!!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

αν και δεν το βλέπω ευχαριστώ πολί όλουσ σας ενα πράγμα θέλω να μάθω αν πάρω τα κούφια αυγά απο την φωλιά αφόυ είναι κλούβια μετά απο 10 ημέρες θα ξαναζευγαρόσουνε??

----------


## lagreco69

εγω λεω να τα αφησεις για το καλοκαιρι να ηρεμησουν!! και απο σεπτεβρη παλι με το καλο βαζεις φωλια!!

----------


## Sofo Kapis

και ενδιάμεσα διατροφή για τον σεπτέμβριο??

----------


## Sofo Kapis

????????????

----------


## lagreco69

Κανονικη διατροφη να τους κανεις!! το μειγμα με τα σπορακια τους, φρουτα! ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι θα τα καταχαρουν!! αλλα να μην τα αφηνεις να μενουν στο κλουβι πανω απο 30 με 40 λεπτα!! οτι φαγανε φαγανε.. τα παιρνεις!! και επισης εαν εχει πεσει φρουτο στον πατο του κλουβιου η οπουδηποτε αλλου οπως και στο μπολακι που το ειχες βαλει τα καθαριζεις επισης πολυ καλα για να αποφυγεις τα μικροβια που θα διμηουργηθουν. λαχανικα, τρελαινονται για μπροκολο! τσαμπι με κεχρι ,αυγο 2 με 3 φορες την εβδομαδα απλα.. τωρα το καλοκαιρι να  βαζεις την αυγοθηκη καπου μεσα στο κλουβι που να μην χτυπαει  αμεσα ο ηλιος και επισης να το παιρνεις απο το κλουβι μετα απο 5 με 6 ωρες γιατι λογω ζεστης χαλαει ευκολα!! σουπιοκοκκαλο συνεχεια να υπαρχει ολο τον χρονο. διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο να δεις τι καλουδια μπορεις να τους προσφερεις!! θα τους αρεσουν πολυ!!! Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

----------


## Sofo Kapis

δειτε το αλμπουμ  μου που έκανα ωοτοσκόπηση στα αυγά και πήτε μου οκ??

----------


## Sofo Kapis

αν πάρω τα κούφια αυγά απο την φωλιά αφόυ είναι κλούβια μετά απο 10 ημέρες θα ξαναζευγαρόσουνε??

----------


## mitsman

δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε απο τις συγκεκριμενες φωτο..... ειχαν φλεβες τα αυγα?????????

Σοφοκλη δεν ειναι περιοδος ζευγαρωματος πλεον.... στο ειχα ξαναπει!!!!!!!! οταν βγαλεις τα αυγα θα βγαλεις και την φωλια και θα τα αφησεις στην ησυχια τους!

----------

